# Program Keyless Remote



## lester95 (Aug 5, 2004)

Does anyone know how to program a keyless remote transmitter (the fob that holds your keys) on a 1995 Sentra GLE? I just ordered one to replace my worn out transmitter but don't know how to program it for my car. I think it requires some sequence of manipulations inside the car but I don't know what they are. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

lester95 said:


> Does anyone know how to program a keyless remote transmitter (the fob that holds your keys) on a 1995 Sentra GLE? I just ordered one to replace my worn out transmitter but don't know how to program it for my car. I think it requires some sequence of manipulations inside the car but I don't know what they are. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


Keyless Entry Remote Programming


----------



## scbmx (Jul 19, 2004)

i have a 96 sentra GXE. is it possible to use remote entry for my car if i buy a remote and follow those steps, even though the car did not originally come with it?


----------



## lester95 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Programming Keyless Entry*



sr20jet said:


> Keyless Entry Remote Programming



Thanks for the help sr20jet. I'll try it


----------



## vinnie_febs (Apr 7, 2004)

scbmx said:


> i have a 96 sentra GXE. is it possible to use remote entry for my car if i buy a remote and follow those steps, even though the car did not originally come with it?


check with the dealer and give them your VIN number and see if a keyless entry remote is listed under it, if so then yes


----------

